# Help identify a cichlid species



## marty2905 (Aug 31, 2010)

Does anyone know what species this is?


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

It looks like it may be a Pseudotropheus specie. A better picture of the anal fin showing egg spots would help.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

possibly http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/cichlid/RedZebra.php


----------



## marty2905 (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah thanks, that looks like the one, thanks lots.


----------

